# Video: EVO Magazine and AutoCar Magazine Test Drive United Autosports' R8 LMS GT3 Racecar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled across several video clips on YouTube documenting two UK magazines (EVO and AutoCar) test driving the Audi R8 LMS racecar, specifically one of the United AutoSports cars. Watch below.

EVO Magazine 





AutoCar Magazine


----------

